# Alternatives to "Loctite"?



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey people I'm building my dream bike and I noticed my blue Loctite never seems to dry when I put it on some bolts ahead of time. The bolts have sat for a couple of days and they are still wet! How does this stuff lock your threads together if it never dries??

Also I have noticed some of the parts I am getting have what appears to be a pink treatment that almost looks like plumping pipe dope tape. Is that available? I don't think I will have time to get to a hardware store by the time they close so that's why I post here. Thanks for any info.


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

It won't dry...

It needs to be in an environment where there is no air. Put the bolts in and wait a day... The loctite will be dry  It won't set if you just leave it to "dry".

Stick w/ *blue *threadlocker... there is almost never a need for green (bearing retainer) or red (the strong ish)


----------



## spunger (Apr 14, 2004)

I ended up buying the chapstick like loctite, blue, it was like $9-10 but will last a LONG time.

Nothing is a replacement for threadlocker. I put it on every bolt that I never want it to back out again or get loose (like brake rotor bolts, mounting bolts etc...) but most other parts on a bike a thin layer of lube (grease) works fine. I just use whatever park or finish like stuff that's waterproof.


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

yippers, correct answers indeed. 

if you want to get technical, loctite is considered an "anerobic adhesive". stays liquid until the air goes away, then it sets up. 

cool stuff...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Permatex non-hardening sealer is good, too. It's brown goop, generally used on engines and transmissions where bolts go through water jackets or oil galleys. You spread the stuff on the bolts and put them in. It dries to some extent, but remains a wee bit pliable.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

In a pinch, if there is some nail polish lying around, you can use that.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Since the nail polish tends to be a bit thick, you definitely want it on the inside of the nut, too. You can put some on the bolt and too much of it would be pushed away to be effective.


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

*loctite applications?*

Is putting the blue loctite on the bottombracket a good or bad idea? On those with external bearings?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I have before. It's ok, but it can make the cups a bit tough to pull out, thus chewing up the splines with the tool if you're wrenching on it.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Loctite is an anaerobic adhesive. It dries when there is no air. There is a type of loctite that is designed to be pre applied on to bolts before the are installed but its not the typical consumer level stuff you find.



HHL said:


> Is putting the blue loctite on the bottombracket a good or bad idea? On those with external bearings?


Not if you ever want to remove them again. The only thing that should go on there is grease to keep them from seizing. BB cups do a damn good job of seizing in place if you're not carefull. They don't need any extra help at it


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I can't find any places that sells the blue stick. It's pretty interesting because i can keep it in my tool box and not worry about it leaking.


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

HHL said:


> Is putting the blue loctite on the bottombracket a good or bad idea? On those with external bearings?


There really is no need to go that far. A properly torqued BB will not work its way out.

I use copper-paste grease to coat the BB/threads before installation.


----------



## FrankinMich (Dec 17, 2005)

*Loctite on bottom brackets*



HHL said:


> Is putting the blue loctite on the bottombracket a good or bad idea? On those with external bearings?


NO! Definitely not. The torque spec's for cartridge bottom brackets and 'X' type external bearings are typically quite high. Simply coat the threads with a good, waterproof grease and tighten them with a torque wrench. Using blue loctite will make it very difficult to remove the bearings or cartridge, and will probably result in damage to your bottom bracket and/or frame when you attempt to remove them.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

loctite catalizes anaerobically a.k.a. in the absense of air.so not wonders still "Wet" after a few days..
aplyi it right before you are installing the bolt in question (only a very little amount is necesary), is also other product like permaflex (i think is the name) that can be aply before and let them dry, but not as efficient as loctite.

also be very careful this substance is extremlly toxic,so read the warnings before ussing it,, no joke...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I found the Loctite stick. While expensive at $11.99 at autozone, it's definitely a nice product to use. The liquid tends to flow too much when applying it, while this allows you to just put precisely a TINY amount that is needed. I reckon it will work out to the same pricing factoring in less waste.

Oh yes, Loctite is neurotoxic.


----------



## emvath (Mar 16, 2004)

gmats said:


> In a pinch, if there is some nail polish lying around, you can use that.


....and it looks pretty!


----------



## leleklegrunt (Nov 24, 2004)

FrankinMich said:


> NO! Definitely not. The torque spec's for cartridge bottom brackets and 'X' type external bearings are typically quite high. Simply coat the threads with a good, waterproof grease and tighten them with a torque wrench. Using blue loctite will make it very difficult to remove the bearings or cartridge, and will probably result in damage to your bottom bracket and/or frame when you attempt to remove them.


How do you use a torque wrench on external bearing brackets? Is there some tool available that will attach to a wrench?


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*No ...*



HHL said:


> Is putting the blue loctite on the bottombracket a good or bad idea? On those with external bearings?


No, you shouldn't use it on bottom brackets. Use grease and tension the bracket properly. Now, crank bolts are an entirely different matter.


----------



## FrankinMich (Dec 17, 2005)

*Torque wrench on BB*



leleklegrunt said:


> How do you use a torque wrench on external bearing brackets? Is there some tool available that will attach to a wrench?


Shimano has a socket type tool that fits the 16 lug pattern on its HollowTech II external bearing brackets. This tool will also work on FSA MegaExo external bearings and, I believe, either Truvativ or Race Face X-type cranks. The attached link shows the tool at BikeTools.com -- but I think some of the other online sites sell this tool as well.

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...idge BB Installation Tools&item_id=SH-TL-FC33


----------



## rancid crack satchel (Oct 24, 2005)

The non-toxic, traditional (retrogrouch) threadlocking alternative to Loctite is beeswax. Steal a bit from a beeswax candle, or buy a lump from your local beekeeper, or order some online. Also works fine for finishing off cables, instead of solder or an end cap.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

One good idea I've heard to prevent bolts from coming loose or to replace a nylon-insert type nut is to put a piece of nylon fishing line through the hole before threading the bolt in. 
It provides enough friction to prevent losening through vibration but won't stop you from unscrewing anything.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

rancid crack satchel said:


> or buy a lump from your local beekeeper.


lol why is it so hard to track down my local beekeeper when you need him!


----------

